

Ask HN: Best Startup Phone Option - CitizenKane

I run a startup where a large amount of our sales and business are conducted over the phone.  We've been considering getting a phone service so that we can have a phone number for our business and so that we can place that number on our website for potential clients to call.<p>We're a team with a virtual office so landline options probably won't work.<p>Does anyone have a service they really like (VoIP or otherwise)?  
Should my company not even bother?
======
brk
I've used thinkingphones.com at my last 2 startups. They seem to have a good
mix of price/value and will work with you.

VoIP has it's downfalls, the quality of the call is a factor of your
bandwidth, and you can still get some echo or noise issues from time to time,
but offers you the most flexibility and portability.

My other recommendation would be to get a toll-free number of your own that
you control, and set that up yourself for call forwarding to your main number.
This way, if you have issues with whatever provider you choose, you have some
ability to re-route your incoming calls through another carrier without being
beholden to whichever company is providing your phone service.

